# iPhone SE moins cher, comment se fesse-ce ?



## Ziell (27 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour bonjour,

Possesseur d'un iPhone 6, je m'apprête à ramener mon iPhone 8 (pas convaincu, trop cher pour des évolutions minimes). J'envisage un achat bien plus raisonnable : le SE.

Seulement voilà : il est à 529 € sur Apple.fr, mais à 479 € sur Fnac.com. Pourtant la fiche produit semble bien décrire un produit neuf, et non reconditionné.

Y a-t-il anguille sous roche ou ce type de réduction est-elle normale ? Le produit n'a certes pas été mis à jour depuis 6 mois, mais les promos sur les iPhone récents ça me semble quand même rare...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour ,

a votre place , j'éviterais l'achat a la FNAC


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Septembre 2017)

Ziell a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour,
> 
> Possesseur d'un iPhone 6, je m'apprête à ramener mon iPhone 8 (pas convaincu, trop cher pour des évolutions minimes). J'envisage un achat bien plus raisonnable : le SE.
> 
> ...


Salut

Tu peux l'avoir pour moins cher : https://www.sfr.fr/forfait-mobile/t.../ARGENT?billingModeSel=SANS_FORFAIT&ectrans=1


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2017)

L'iPhone SE est en promo un peu partout. L'achat à la FNAC est un bon plan. L'avantage est qu'ils ont un vrai SAV derrière.


----------



## Diaoulic (27 Septembre 2017)

chez sfr pas besoin d'être en contrat avec eux pour l'offre SE


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2017)

gwen a dit:


> L'avantage est qu'ils ont un vrai SAV derrière.


Ah bon, tu es sûr, ils font les réparations sur place ?


Diaoulic a dit:


> chez sfr
> https://www.sfr.fr/telephonie-mobile/mobile-sans-forfait.html#sfrintid=HH_Mobile_D


J'aime bien le Nokia 3310.


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ah bon, tu es sûr, ils font les réparations sur place ?.



La plupart du temps, c'est renvoyé à Apple. Justement, ce n'est pas un SAV bidon qui tente de réparer en faisant plus de mal qu'autre chose. Et tu as garanti d'avoir des pièces Apple.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Septembre 2017)

Diaoulic a dit:


> chez sfr pas besoin d'être en contrat avec eux pour l'offre SE


Non.
J'en ai acheté un 32 go.
Pas de soucis.


----------



## Diaoulic (27 Septembre 2017)

dommage qu'il n'y ai pas d'offre de ce type sur un 6s!!


----------



## nachpa33 (12 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> a votre place , j'éviterais l'achat a la FNAC



Pourquoi ? Explication s’il te plaît pour moi


----------



## 1000k (12 Octobre 2017)

*"comment se fesse-ce ?"*

Essaye avec un fouet...


----------

